# Betta Art :)



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I decided to do some betta art 

I can either do simple vectors, or I can do colored ones 











These are going to be free!!!! 

The only they wouldn't be is if you decide to donate to my Buddha/Apartment fund.  As a college student, I'm trying to make my way through with a limited amount of money. As of now, I'm using my mom's money for Buddha's supply, and I'm kinda lacking on my end. If you donate to the fund which will go towards Buddha AND my apartment, then your picture gets first prioroty to be done!!! 
My email is [email protected]

SO yea, just post pictures of your betta as well as what you want and I'll do my best!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Would love it if you could do Honeycomb! A colored one would be nice! LOVE your art!

Thanks only if you have time!

Honeycomb is in my album of pictures


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Is this digital or painting? Haha i can't tell but either way it is beautiful


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup! they're digital! 

And will get on it as soon as we kill the monster mosquito in the house haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

great! Those mosquitos can be pretty big....

Thanks so much!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Your welcome 

And here is honeycomb!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Your welcome
> 
> And here is honeycomb!


O My Goodness! He is amazing! Thanks so much!:lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I see you're drawing too =D 
are you able to do one for her?
Unamed fish:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure can!
And yea, seeing your art inspired me to go into fish territory with drawing haha

That was probably the first official piece of Fish art I've done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Cookie and Cryptom?  here's pics :
cryptom, big ear (i think he is now an over halfmoon) HM boy:








Cookie blue HM girl:


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Hi, can you do Feather(he is on my Avi). Thanks


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here you go Aokashi 
So many colors haha Gorgeous little fisheh 









And I'll get started as soon as I'm done with dinner


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Sure can!
> And yea, seeing your art inspired me to go into fish territory with drawing haha
> 
> That was probably the first official piece of Fish art I've done


Yup doing art for people is definitely fun  it also improved my art skills drastically too!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Here you go Aokashi
> So many colors haha Gorgeous little fisheh
> 
> 
> ...


 oh gosh that was quick! thank you sooo much  Yup she's tiny! barely an inch and already showing breeding line :/ not sure if thats good or not. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Your welcome 


Haha I bet she's going to be stunning when she's older


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I don't want to make you fail for your final(I have them,too), but can you do Feather(he is on my Avi).


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm.... I see your busy, but I love your work. If you have time could you do Fin? He's a Crowntail/Delta mix.

Edit: ARRGG What is with all these different sizes??? Oh, and I would like it if you didn't add the rip in his tail. Thanks!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is Crpytom!! 










And Cookie!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

You do such amazing jobs on these! I can draw in real life but on computers....I'd rather let someone else handle that xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! 

yea, I have a deviantart with some of my work, if you wanna take a peek  It's Alcemistnv.deviantart.com I can do computer AND hand drawn work, but I don't have a scanner so I can't show it 

And your little betta in your profile pic looks just like my Buddha!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> Here is Crpytom!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks very much!! :-D i love it!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

your welcome :3

And thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*is still stalking*

art getting more epic


----------

